# VERY cool way to help GSD rescue in Dallas/Ft Worth



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Painting with a Purpose - Flower Mound, TX Painting Class - Painting With A Twist

Painting with a Twist is a company in Flower Mound where you bring your favorite beverage and spend a couple of hours with an artist, learning to paint a beautiful picture. In April, they are doing Painting with a Purpose where you will learn to paint a beautiful picture of a GSD! You will leave with your very own painting that you created, and Good Shepherd Rescue North TX gets the proceeds! I think I'm going to go to this. Anyone else in the DFW want to meet there?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

That is awesome. Unfortunately for me, I live and Maryland and have no talent. Hope you have fun and the rescue makes LOTS of money.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Out of curiousity, when in April?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

DharmasMom said:


> Out of curiousity, when in April?


All the info should be in the link. April 10th, 2-5pm.





Stevenzachsmom said:


> That is awesome. Unfortunately for me, I live and Maryland and have no talent. Hope you have fun and the rescue makes LOTS of money.


I hope you don't have to have talent, because I have none and I'm going.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

when 2:00pm - 5:00pm on 4/10/2011
Well before the Seiger if you are coming to it.

Sounds cool but I have zero artistic talent. Now if I could bring Moses and have a real artist paint him...well not paint him...but do a painting of him, that would be another story!


----------

